# Day 1: Eating clean, doing cardio, hitting the weights



## adamgamz (Jun 17, 2005)

I am getting back into the gym again and I thought it would be a good idea to keep a journal, I think by posting here it will give me an extra incentive not to fail this time around. I have done a training program before many times, each time I see great results and I feel 100% better but I always wind up falling back into my old ways.. I have fluctuated from 27% to 14% in the past, and I'm looking to get below 10% this time around and hopefully stay there, right now I'm 5'8" 245lbs and about 26% Bodyfat, I am still fairly strong benching 315lbs for 3 reps but this is a far cry from my best of 405 for 2 years ago. Well tomorrow I'm waking up, hitting 20 min on the elliptical machine, then it will be a day of eating clean.. followed by a trip to Golds for chest and tri workout.

Adam

my day should go as follows:

8:30 Cardio

9:30 1 Small carton of egg beaters

12:30 7 oz chicken
         1 cup veggies
         1/2 cup brown rice

3:30 1 salad with albacore
       7 oz sweet potato

6:30 After workout Protien shake

8:30 7 oz salmon
       1 cup of veggies

Maybe a 6th meal at 11:30... egg whites or cream of rice...


----------



## adamgamz (Jun 20, 2005)

Well I'm on the road to a better lifestyle, I've been swimming laps (hardest cardio I've ever done) and eating clean, I got my long time workout partner back after a long layoff too, going to the gym tonight for chest and tri's.. here is ground zero... I weighed in a 236lbs this morning.

today I woke up, swam for 25 min's, then waited 1 hour, ate a small carton of eggbeaters, then ate 5 oz fish, 3/4 cup rice, and a cup of broccoli.

I just did my bodyfat, I currently have 26.72% Bodyfat, 63.59 lbs of fat and 174.42lbs of lean mass, I wound up not starting on Saturday like I planned as the wife wanted to take me out to a nice dinner for Fathers Day, so today is going on the books as day 1


----------



## sdupdike (Jun 20, 2005)

Sounds like you know what you need to do to get where you want to be.     Good luck.


----------

